
James Mickens' keynote at Usenix 2018 - ygra
https://youtu.be/ajGX7odA87k
======
dredmorbius
Incidentally, excellent, raises critically important questions of morality &
ethics, and has the best and clearest description of gradient descent ANNs
I've yet seen.

------
dredmorbius
Title: Why Do Keynote Speakers Keep Suggesting That Improving Security Is
Possible?

